# Boy cockapoo names please...!



## bunty

I'm searching and searching for a name for our impending puppy- who will be a dog. I like yogi, Rupert, and Boo. Someone suggested Lego-which I kinda like but the hubby and kids aren't keen-please throw ur suggestions at me! Emma(bunty) x


----------



## n1ven

I like Wellington, Welly for short!


----------



## KCsunshine

What colour are you expecting him to be? 

Yogi is super cute.

I really like Rollo particularly for a choccy poo!


----------



## glitzydebs

Bailey Henry and I like Eric good luck with your new puppy


----------



## Grace

Alfie and Dexter are cute names, hope your puppy brings many years of fun to your life, dont forget to upload some pics of the little guy  x


----------



## anndante

Bertie just came to mind for some strange reason! If you choose Yogi I hope he won't be bare!


----------



## kat

buddy is nice. he can be ur kids little buddy. my son liked that name but we bought a female instead.


----------



## Dextersmum

I like Rufus,Dexter (of course ) and Ted. Good luck!


----------



## wellerfeller

I like Jojo's theme of chocolate names so I would call a boy CHOMP! Ha ha can you just imagine being a vets and they call Chomp in, everyone would assume he would be a big rottie or something similar and in walks a cute fluffy boy, named after a chocolate bar.


----------



## cockapoo291

I really like Bertie. Definitely my next puppy name!


----------



## Dextersmum

cockapoo291 said:


> I really like Bertie. Definitely my next puppy name!


Awww Bertie and Archie,how cute!


----------



## bunty

All fab names! I like Wellington-very cool... Will ask the kids tonight!
Great suggestions-love them all. Ted is quite fun too hmmm got me thinking! His mum is due on the 17th so don't even know if my boy is in there yet but can't stop thinking about getting my first pup(have had a rescue dog before!). I have a crate-huuuuge! A smaller travel crate, a snugglesafe heatpad, a load of toys!! Can't help myself. Can anyone recommend Geronimo kit for the future(ie matt zapper and which scissors for grooming?) may be another thread is needed!!'


----------



## Minnie

Our 8 week old is called MERLIN and it really suits him. I like to go for a name that is unusual or different. We thought of a few names but when we saw him at one week old the name Merlin just seemed right.


----------



## SPCnut

We wanted to name our boy poo Wrangler if we got one. But we got a girl


----------



## DB1

I've got a Dudley, been waiting over 20 yrs with that name in mind! But I read a book written from the dogs perspective and the dog was called Enzo, I love that, men may like that if they are into fast cars!


----------



## DB1

oh - just spotted there is a new boy called Enzo on the forum!


----------



## JoJo

Puppy names is not my strong point .. like a food theme .. so would like a Snickers, Rolo or Wonker lol ... 

Other names Fletcher (always liked that name), Cole for a black dog, Bentley ... sounds cool and classy lol ...

See told you not my strong point ...xxx


----------



## Pippa McGuire

*cockerpoo names*

I love the name Wellington. My girl is called Tuxley cause she has tuxedo markings,but Huxley is a good name too. I love the name Cricket. I had a large maine **** cat and I called him Bamford. I also had a ragdoll cat called Wordsworth. My son likes PO after kung fu panda and Chewy for a blonde boy.We had a black and white dog called Panda when i was young.My friends dogs callled Paws which I think is quiet sweet.My sister likes Pudding and porrage. I do like yogi too. I have a burmese cat at the moment and we called him The General and a tonkanese called The Major. Spud is a good name too. Bumble, Bidder, Tarker,Teezel,Hunston(my late dog),Barrenger,Bentley,Wizard,Bolt,Bungle, Bunson,Benson,Zippi,Poacher,puddle,Pickle,Thumper,Pooh,Banjo,mouse for a small boy. Gulp, Gismo.Basil, Marley. I could go on and on.I love dogs names!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I love Bailey!

Also like JoJo's suggestions on Rolo and Bentley 

Good luck! The name is the hardest part!


----------



## RuthMill

I think Buddy is the perfect name for a boy.. If you don't like Buddy... I think Bailey is good.


----------



## Janev1000

I like 'Taxi' for a black poo - call them and they come running haha!

My favourite food name for a boy - already on this forum - is Nacho!

I also like Yogi, Chester & Baxter. x


----------



## TraceyT33

Dexter, Drayco, Buddy, Sonny, Theo, ... xx


----------



## mandym

its so exciting picking a name for your new pup,makes it seem more real.i always go on babyname sites on the net ( for human babies) i love american names like hunter parker cody coby digger and hudson but i also like noah,nolan riley and chance( yep i love homeward bound movie) xxx


----------



## mairi1

Sonny was my name if I had a boy


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Oooooo I love Riley! That was always a favourite of mine 
Also love Hunter and Parker, i'm quite a fan of American names as well.


----------



## Fiver

Well I like.........Tar, Scout, Red, Sonny, Jazz


----------



## Amh59

I quite like short names like Ted or Teddy, Buddy, Mylo, Max, Alfie and Bertie.
I'm sure he'll love whatever you choose.


----------



## Sam1

I really wanted to call our puppy yogi, but was out voted...booooo.

I love it it's a great name 

Sam x


----------



## S.Claire

I am also one for food names - hence the name Nacho! There's a pup on here called Wilson - I love that too! I always imagine the film castaway with Tom Hanks shouting to the football in that voice. 'Wilson, Wilssssoooonnn!' - I could see me doing that shouting across the beach!


----------



## S.Claire

ohhh just thought of another name i like 'Guinness' - if he was black and white!


----------



## Jedicrazy

My fav boy name is Polo...kids didn't like it though  so I went with their choice


----------



## bunty

mandym said:


> its so exciting picking a name for your new pup,makes it seem more real.i always go on babyname sites on the net ( for human babies) i love american names like hunter parker cody coby digger and hudson but i also like noah,nolan riley and chance( yep i love homeward bound movie) xxx


Love these suggestions-thanks!
Hudson and Parker are fab!!!!


----------



## TraceyT33

i can think of loads of different boys names so easily.... but girls names NO!!! my daughter is set on Ginny/Jinny but im not so sure... my pup isn't going to have a name at this rate lol


----------

